# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  How to appraise a Petersen Bouzouki

## Adair

Hello all, 
I have received an early 90's Petersen bouzouki from a dear friend.  I would like to pay for this instrument and I'd like to be fair about it.  I don't see any number or identifier to know what level of instrument it is.  Is there any way to determine a value? 

I'm thrilled to have it.  It's a great compliment to my Petersen Cittern.

----------


## jmp

Do you know if it is a Level 1, Level 2 or Level 3? That would affect the price. I would suggest calling someone like Gryphon Stringed Instruments in Palo Alto California who does consignments of instruments like these (and they are used on the "antiques roadshow")...they could give you a price range.

----------


## dscullin

I purchased a Petersen Level 3 bouzouki for $900.00 at Gruhn’s about 10 years ago.  There is a Level 2 for sale on reverb for about the same price.
https://reverb.com/item/14814027-w-a...ral-w-hsc-used

----------


## Adair

Thank you for the suggestions.  The Reverb sale is a great reference for me.  There are no labels on my instrument beyond a woodburn of Bill's name.  My friend told me this was perhaps one of his first bouzoukis.  
-A.

----------


## Rob Meyer

I would guess this is a level 3. If my memory is correct level 1 had no binding and a contrasting wood sound hole, level 2 had binding on the body top and a contrasting wood sound hole, and level 3 had binding on both the body top and bottom and a conventional ring around the sound hole. This instrument matches level 3. The back and sides look like premium wood as well which is typical of level 3. As jmp suggested, it would be good idea to check with Gryphon as they acted as a seller of Bill Petersen’s instruments. Lovely instrument!

----------

